# IT folks heading for Sydney(NSW)..



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

*IF* (you are in IT *AND* you are currently in Sydney *OR* planing to go to Sydney) *THEN*
{
please join this thread;
share your experiences;
ask questions;
}
*ELSE*
{
help someone out;
share opinions;
}


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*good thread started!*



voddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> *IF* (you are in IT *AND* you are currently in Sydney *OR* planing to go to Sydney) *THEN*
> {
> ...


Hi Voddy,

I was looking for this kind of threads where people are sharing their thoughts related to IT jobs and Sydney. Thanks for creating one.

I am Aug 2011 175 applicant as Analyst Programmer on SAP, looking to move to Sydney.

I'll try and abide by the rules you have laid in your IF/ELSE statement.. 

Cheers and my best lane::clap2:
AShan.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Hi Voddy,
> 
> I was looking for this kind of threads where people are sharing their thoughts related to IT jobs and Sydney. Thanks for creating one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashan,

The risk factor is high when you opt for Sydney with the living cost. It's difficult to get a clear idea using the experience shared by our dear fellow forumers, that have landed in different places (mostly Melbourne). lets see how far can we make this a hub for all those who had been in search like you and me.

Any one is invited to share 
job hunting exp.
rentals
cost of living
housing
furniture etc..


looking forward..
cheers!


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*175 spreadsheet plz*



voddy said:


> Thanks Ashan,
> 
> The risk factor is high when you opt for Sydney with the living cost. It's difficult to get a clear idea using the experience shared by our dear fellow forumers, that have landed in different places (mostly Melbourne). lets see how far can we make this a hub for all those who had been in search like you and me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Voddy,

It's a great idea.. I am sure there are many more applicants who are looking to move to sydney for IT jobs. We'll get more posts soon..

:focus:Anyway, could you please give me the spreadsheet link so that I could update my details and keep all forumers posted on my story..?? :ranger:

Cheers and my bestlane:lane:lane:lane:
AShan.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Thanks Voddy,
> 
> It's a great idea.. I am sure there are many more applicants who are looking to move to sydney for IT jobs. We'll get more posts soon..
> 
> ...


Sure why not.. and it's open to anyone to see in my signature (bottom of my post) check it out..use the form to enter details..later u can use the second link to see the sheet..

cheers!


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Earning in Sydney is good!!*



voddy said:


> Thanks Ashan,
> 
> The risk factor is high when you opt for Sydney with the living cost. It's difficult to get a clear idea using the experience shared by our dear fellow forumers, that have landed in different places (mostly Melbourne). lets see how far can we make this a hub for all those who had been in search like you and me.
> 
> ...


Hey..

Forgot to say this in last post..

One of my friends is working in Sydney currently and he's earning $1000 PD in IT, with just over 7 years of experience..

And thats how I see that there are good opportunities available in Sydney for ITians to grab..

He had moved to Oz last year December on 175 visa with his spouse.

Let's see how things work out for us!!! Hoping for the best :clap2::clap2:

Cheers and my best......
AShan..


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Hey..
> 
> Forgot to say this in last post..
> 
> ...


wow.. this is an encouraging news.. he must be in a demanding field (java/BA/CRM)

bdw, I'm in .Net (c#/ASP.net) lil bit of DW and java too 
geting some certs these days
we are hoping to go Sydney by mid next year if we r lucky to get visa by then 
my husband is in QA side and reserching to know the job market 

good luck!


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*.NET is in demand too i believe*



voddy said:


> wow.. this is an encouraging news.. he must be in a demanding field (java/BA/CRM)
> 
> bdw, I'm in .Net (c#/ASP.net) lil bit of DW and java too
> geting some certs these days
> ...


He's in SAP.. and me too

I have around 9 years of exp. with over 7 in SAP.. 

I believe there are lot of opportunities for .NET as well, not sure though, but there should be..

I'm also looking to learn more modules in SAP.. with certification if possible.. 

Cheers and my best :clap2::clap2:
AShan


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> He's in SAP.. and me too
> 
> I have around 9 years of exp. with over 7 in SAP..
> 
> ...


ahh I missed SAP there..  no prob u can hit a jackpot there..

ya a lot of .Net jobs..they ask for latest stuff mostly web based. I do windows development (ERP Application)

lets see..what others have to say..
I'd have to do some marketing to get this thread up and running LOL


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Yes, this thread needs some attention*



voddy said:


> ahh I missed SAP there..  no prob u can hit a jackpot there..
> 
> ya a lot of .Net jobs..they ask for latest stuff mostly web based. I do windows development (ERP Application)
> 
> ...


Ok, so you are also into ERP application.. cool.. nice to know.. Fyi, SAP itself is an ERP package..

Yes, I think this thread needs some attention by fellow forumers. You are a famous personality as I could see from various other threads :clap2::clap2:.. so people would just love to post in your threads 

I would also post the link wherever possible to get attention.. cheers!!!!!

AShan..


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Ok, so you are also into ERP application.. cool.. nice to know.. Fyi, SAP itself is an ERP package..
> 
> Yes, I think this thread needs some attention by fellow forumers. You are a famous personality as I could see from various other threads :clap2::clap2:.. so people would just love to post in your threads
> 
> ...


Thanks! You are simply great! 

ehem.. there's hardly anyone out here in IT who doesnt know about SAP. 

jst kidding


----------



## bogdan84 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll also move to Sydney to work in IT unless I find a job elsewhere in Oz before I get the grant which is very unlikely. I'm targeting senior c#/wpf/silverlight roles


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

bogdan84 said:


> I'll also move to Sydney to work in IT unless I find a job elsewhere in Oz before I get the grant which is very unlikely. I'm targeting senior c#/wpf/silverlight roles


nice to hear that.. 

I have seen a lot of vacancies for wpf/silverlight

so you wouldn't find it difficult..


----------



## bogdan84 (Jun 20, 2011)

voddy said:


> nice to hear that..
> 
> I have seen a lot of vacancies for wpf/silverlight
> 
> so you wouldn't find it difficult..


Yeah, there are a lot of vacancies, especially in the banking sector. These technologies are also sought after here in London and paid above average so I'm hoping it will be the same in Sydney.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Utilizing voddy's popularity was big time blackmailing really  Now I just HAD to reply!!! I would also love to live in Sydney PROVIDED I have a good job opportunity. But since I am stuck with these external checks, I really don't know when the process of job hunt will start for me...


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

leptokurtic said:


> Utilizing voddy's popularity was big time blackmailing really  Now I just HAD to reply!!! I would also love to live in Sydney PROVIDED I have a good job opportunity. But since I am stuck with these external checks, I really don't know when the process of job hunt will start for me...


utilize the time to sharpen your weapons :eyebrows:


----------



## joeleecy (Sep 7, 2011)

voddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> *IF* (you are in IT *AND* you are currently in Sydney *OR* planing to go to Sydney) *THEN*
> {
> ...


Hi voddy,
I am preparing the application for the migration , now I am writing up the employee reference. At the moment, after reading many threads here, I wonder if there are ss available for my field network administration. Any good website recently I can search them up ? thanks a lot !!

joeleecy
:ranger:


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

joeleecy said:


> Hi voddy,
> I am preparing the application for the migration , now I am writing up the employee reference. At the moment, after reading many threads here, I wonder if there are ss available for my field network administration. Any good website recently I can search them up ? thanks a lot !!
> 
> joeleecy
> :ranger:


Hi joeleecy..
If you search thru this forum, you'll find threads dedicated to SS issues. Well the shortest answer is there are web sites for different states and there you'll find the occupations in demand.
eg:
State Migration Plan South Australia :: Make The Move

Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Department of Trade and Investment: Business in NSW

check the occupation lists..

join the P3 (now p4) applicants club.. for further help

good luck!


----------



## joeleecy (Sep 7, 2011)

voddy said:


> Hi joeleecy..
> If you search thru this forum, you'll find threads dedicated to SS issues. Well the shortest answer is there are web sites for different states and there you'll find the occupations in demand.
> eg:
> State Migration Plan South Australia :: Make The Move
> ...


thanks a lot for your kindly help !! I will find them out !!! thx !
joeleecy:clap2:


----------



## JonnyT (Sep 8, 2011)

Good to know that there is IT work around 
I am in the UK at the moment and about to move to Sydney and so far my C.V. has been sent out to quite a few agencies in Sydney. As an experienced Java developer I am really disappointed that there has been almost no response so far.
Hopefully things will improve when I arrive in Sydney.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

JonnyT said:


> Good to know that there is IT work around
> I am in the UK at the moment and about to move to Sydney and so far my C.V. has been sent out to quite a few agencies in Sydney. As an experienced Java developer I am really disappointed that there has been almost no response so far.
> Hopefully things will improve when I arrive in Sydney.


Yes. According to many who succeeded in finding jobs the chances are higher when you are onshore. 

Why don't you try re-working on your CV? Do you have certifications?

bdw, When are you supposed to land in the Oz lands?

I'm really interested to know your experiences...so keep posted..

cheers!


----------



## JonnyT (Sep 8, 2011)

voddy said:


> Yes. According to many who succeeded in finding jobs the chances are higher when you are onshore.
> 
> Why don't you try re-working on your CV? Do you have certifications?
> 
> ...


Thanks Voddy,
I land in Sydney on October 11th (so still a while to go).
Perhaps I am expecting a lot based on how many calls I get from agencies here.
I am Java certified (programmer, developer and web component developer), have 14 years experience as an IT contractor, the C.V. includes Barclays, RBS, IBM, BT, FT... also I have a full residency visa so in theory work should not be an issues but I am getting so little feedback from agencies and it is making me nervous.
I will keep posting on progress though


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

JonnyT said:


> Thanks Voddy,
> I land in Sydney on October 11th (so still a while to go).
> Perhaps I am expecting a lot based on how many calls I get from agencies here.
> I am Java certified (programmer, developer and web component developer), have 14 years experience as an IT contractor, the C.V. includes Barclays, RBS, IBM, BT, FT... also I have a full residency visa so in theory work should not be an issues but I am getting so little feedback from agencies and it is making me nervous.
> I will keep posting on progress though


humm.. looks like a very strong CV, to mee... 

Well I was hoping to apply for jobs once I get my Visa being offshore and land there with few interviews at hand. well lets see..

cheers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

JonnyT said:


> Good to know that there is IT work around
> I am in the UK at the moment and about to move to Sydney and so far my C.V. has been sent out to quite a few agencies in Sydney. As an experienced Java developer I am really disappointed that there has been almost no response so far.
> Hopefully things will improve when I arrive in Sydney.


Actually, it helps if you ring up the agents the day after submitting your CV. So if you submitted today, try calling tomorrow latish in the morning. Most ads have a number you can ring. Do try this out and post your experience here. And oh, be prepared for an adhoc interview on the phone if the agent likes you.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

leptokurtic said:


> Actually, it helps if you ring up the agents the day after submitting your CV. So if you submitted today, try calling tomorrow latish in the morning. Most ads have a number you can ring. Do try this out and post your experience here. And oh, be prepared for an adhoc interview on the phone if the agent likes you.


Does the agent interview us? i thought only the Employer.. In my imaginations Agent was some one who is not specialized in a specific knowledge area, but a coordinator..

humm.. good to know this..


----------



## JonnyT (Sep 8, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> Actually, it helps if you ring up the agents the day after submitting your CV. So if you submitted today, try calling tomorrow latish in the morning. Most ads have a number you can ring. Do try this out and post your experience here. And oh, be prepared for an adhoc interview on the phone if the agent likes you.


Good advise, many thanks for that. 
I used to do exactly that in my early days of contracting in the UK and it's certainly worth doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

voddy said:


> Does the agent interview us? i thought only the Employer.. In my imaginations Agent was some one who is not specialized in a specific knowledge area, but a coordinator..
> 
> humm.. good to know this..


They will most certainly question you and cross-question you about the technical areas in the job advert. The key here is to quickly realize whether the agent is knowledgeable or not, and to shape your responses according to your audience. If you see the agent becoming uncomfortable, try explaining things in a lay man's terms. It is said that the mark of a true expert is that he is able to explain even complex technical things in simple to understand language. On the other hand, if the agent knows some stuff, you could get more technical. But you would need to utilize your soft skills to gauge the situation and respond accordingly. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

JonnyT said:


> Good advise, many thanks for that.
> I used to do exactly that in my early days of contracting in the UK and it's certainly worth doing.


Pleasure's all mine


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

leptokurtic said:


> They will most certainly question you and cross-question you about the technical areas in the job advert. The key here is to quickly realize whether the agent is knowledgeable or not, and to shape your responses according to your audience. If you see the agent becoming uncomfortable, try explaining things in a lay man's terms. It is said that the mark of a true expert is that he is able to explain even complex technical things in simple to understand language. On the other hand, if the agent knows some stuff, you could get more technical. But you would need to utilize your soft skills to gauge the situation and respond accordingly. Hope this helps!!!


Yes. It's very explanatory. Thanks


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell how are the oppurtunities for manual/performance testers?


----------



## bogdan84 (Jun 20, 2011)

voddy said:


> Does the agent interview us? i thought only the Employer.. In my imaginations Agent was some one who is not specialized in a specific knowledge area, but a coordinator..
> 
> humm.. good to know this..


In my experience, agents ask questions sometimes, mostly to see if the candidate is able to talk about a particular topic, but because their technical knowledge is limited, they cannot evaluate the answer. 
I've been asked once to describe a software pattern and I doubt that the recruiter could have reasoned if I was right or wrong. He just said "ok" and arranged the interview.

Some employers give agents a short list of questions along with expected answers so that agents can use when prescreening candidates. But, unless it's a Yes/No question, I think it's quite hard for a recruiter to distinguish between correct and incorrect answers.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

everyone seems to be neglecting my question... hope someone answer my question...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Can anyone tell how are the oppurtunities for manual/performance testers?


Sorry man, I wasn't ignoring you. I don't have any knowledge about testers that's why I thought it better to remain silent. You can always search on seek.com.au and jobserve.com.au to find out what opportunitiese exist. You can post your experience after you research. Best of luck!!!


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.... I will have to get a visa to do some research... finger crossed


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

JonnyT said:


> Thanks Voddy,
> I land in Sydney on October 11th (so still a while to go).
> Perhaps I am expecting a lot based on how many calls I get from agencies here.
> I am Java certified (programmer, developer and web component developer), have 14 years experience as an IT contractor, the C.V. includes Barclays, RBS, IBM, BT, FT... also I have a full residency visa so in theory work should not be an issues but I am getting so little feedback from agencies and it is making me nervous.
> I will keep posting on progress though


Don't worry - in my experience there is no shortage of positions for skilled IT workers in Sydney. We are here almost 2 years. My husband had 3 job offers within the first 2 weeks of starting to look after arriving. He sent his first cv off by email and had a call within 10 minutes from an agency. He had received no responses whatsoever until we were here. 

He is in c#.net and vb.net mostly. Australians just aren't very interested in you until you are here and readily available. 

Best of luck.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

ae6 said:


> Don't worry - in my experience there is no shortage of positions for skilled IT workers in Sydney. We are here almost 2 years. My husband had 3 job offers within the first 2 weeks of starting to look after arriving. He sent his first cv off by email and had a call within 10 minutes from an agency. He had received no responses whatsoever until we were here.
> 
> He is in c#.net and vb.net mostly. Australians just aren't very interested in you until you are here and readily available.
> 
> Best of luck.


well I am so happy to hear that... I'm in C#.net too..
did they ask for any specific experience? from your husband..

thanks for replying


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

rg1prasad said:


> Can anyone tell how are the oppurtunities for manual/performance testers?


Hi there,

I'm off work today & was busy with my kid so I just peeped in the forum from time to time..
well my DH is also in QA. According to him, and his friends already in Oz overall job opportunity for QA are less when compared to developers. but still the offer is good. They prefer automated testing experience, and surely ask for certifications.

knowledge in SQL is a plus.

Go thru some job sites, that the best way to know the demand. Some adverts mention the salary as well..

good luck!


----------



## bogdan84 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have also got positive feedback from recruiters after I told them I'll get PR by the end of September and will move to Oz mid-October. And even though the employers still want to interview you in person, at least you can undertake the first steps (phone interview, online tests etc) from your home country, which reduces the number of days of unemployment in Oz, which is great. 

I have a great job, absolutely perfect match and great salary, waiting for me over there subject to getting PR in a few weeks. That makes the waiting even harder to cope with.


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

voddy said:


> well I am so happy to hear that... I'm in C#.net too..
> did they ask for any specific experience? from your husband..
> 
> thanks for replying


He had experience with big well known companies (AIG, AVIVA and well known banks) Interviews are really informal here and we both found no difficult questions were asked, which was very surprising. They were really getting a feel at interview for the type of person that you are and whether you would be a good fit for the team. 

They weren't that bothered with certification for IT (they weren't looking for MCTS/MCTP)


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

well i am into insurance domain and i work for AXA... ofcourse i do testing. will INS21 have some value over there? I have load runner certification as well. whats going to help me more?


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

rg1prasad said:


> well i am into insurance domain and i work for AXA... ofcourse i do testing. will INS21 have some value over there? I have load runner certification as well. whats going to help me more?


I think load runner.. but let me do some checks again..


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fast dates allocation*

Hey Voddy..

Yesterday I was looking into Allocation table for 175 visa dates at immi.gov.au, and was surprised to see 1st December 2010.

Just 15 days back when I had seen the same table it was 9th September 2010, within 15 days they have finished allocating 3 months full of cases?? If yes, OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:

And when I had seen it 1 month back, the date was 2nd Aug or something.. so I believe, DIAC is picking pace quite impressively.. 

If this would be the case in coming months too.. then I think within 2 months my case would also be allocating, inspite of being 19th Aug 2011 applicant.. what say???

Cheers and my best!!!!!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::flypig::flypig::flypig::thumb:
AShan..


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Hey Voddy..
> 
> Yesterday I was looking into Allocation table for 175 visa dates at immi.gov.au, and was surprised to see 1st December 2010.
> 
> ...


of course, we almost celebrated the news last week when we saw the 1st Dec 2010 Date. To be frank I really don't like to take it seriously & predict the future based on that. Knowing DIAC so well for the last year or so, all I can say is they are unpredictable as weather  

But, This is great! Yes! they have done 2 months in just 2 weeks. This is fantastic. Let's hope this pace remains the same until they reach our times.

good luck!
:clap2:


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Thank you for the reply.... I will have to get a visa to do some research... finger crossed


Testers are in demand everywhere.. If you have extensive experience in manual testing with some automation background then you can rock n roll. Interviews are mainly to assess your interpersonal skills. agile testing is trending atm..


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Testers are in demand everywhere.. If you have extensive experience in manual testing with some automation background then you can rock n roll. Interviews are mainly to assess your interpersonal skills. agile testing is trending atm..




Thank you for the reply. I am bit releaved now. I am into manual testing and Performance testing

Jeevan


----------



## Indus (Mar 20, 2011)

Guys, I am heading to Sydney by October. I have already attended two rounds of interview and awaiting the final decision from the company. Let's see how it goes. I will update you guys.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Indus said:


> Guys, I am heading to Sydney by October. I have already attended two rounds of interview and awaiting the final decision from the company. Let's see how it goes. I will update you guys.


was the interview over the phone (skype?) How did it go? can you explain further..

thanks!


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

*useful link*

Castle Hill Sydney - Reviews, images and videos about Castle Hill Sydney

I hope this link will help get an idea..

cheers!


----------



## Indus (Mar 20, 2011)

voddy said:


> was the interview over the phone (skype?) How did it go? can you explain further..
> 
> thanks!


Yes, Voddy. It was over skype. They sent me some test and once I cleared that there was a skype interview which lasted over 50 mins. Accoriding to my view it went well. My recruiter told me that they have shortlisted me along with another candidate but they want to see for one week if they can find anyone local before they take a final decision. My fingers are crossed. If I dont get this job then I wont look for job anymore. I will go for consultancy.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

*Fyi*

I found these sites posted by another fellow forumer (she has settled in Sydney)
Thought these would be helpful

for furniture rentals
Mr Rental | Rent a TV, Furniture, Fridge, Freezer, Washing Machine, White Goods, Computers - Mr Rental

mums going aus
Mum's gone 2 Aus

cheers!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Indus said:


> Yes, Voddy. It was over skype. They sent me some test and once I cleared that there was a skype interview which lasted over 50 mins. Accoriding to my view it went well. My recruiter told me that they have shortlisted me along with another candidate but they want to see for one week if they can find anyone local before they take a final decision. My fingers are crossed. If I dont get this job then I wont look for job anymore. I will go for consultancy.


Wats ur domain..n which websites u checked for getting calls..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

*interesting*

I found this very interesting and thought you'd like it. Abjheet had this posted in another thread.

Skillmax Course | NSW AMES

A good way to begin Oz career path

cheers!


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*great link!!*



voddy said:


> I found this very interesting and thought you'd like it. Abjheet had this posted in another thread.
> 
> Skillmax Course | NSW AMES
> 
> ...


Gr8 link Voddy..

I was wondering if I could apply for employer sponsorship and convert my 175 to ENS?? Is it possible?? Because while searching for jobs in seek.com.au, I saw some of the ads had 'Sponsorship available' in them.. :confused2:

cheers and my best,
AShan


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Gr8 link Voddy..
> 
> I was wondering if I could apply for employer sponsorship and convert my 175 to ENS?? Is it possible?? Because while searching for jobs in seek.com.au, I saw some of the ads had 'Sponsorship available' in them.. :confused2:
> 
> ...


You can apply Sponsorship for sure, but I guess you'll have to reapply then.

Good luck!


----------



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

*Telecom Opportunities in Australia*

Hi ,
Do you have any idea about telecom opportunities in Australia.
Do any forum is there plz suggest.

Thanks in advance
Sameer



aziz.shan said:


> Gr8 link Voddy..
> 
> I was wondering if I could apply for employer sponsorship and convert my 175 to ENS?? Is it possible?? Because while searching for jobs in seek.com.au, I saw some of the ads had 'Sponsorship available' in them.. :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*heyy*



Sameermahishi said:


> Hi ,
> Do you have any idea about telecom opportunities in Australia.
> Do any forum is there plz suggest.
> 
> ...


Hi Sameer..

The best site to go and search for jobs in Oz is SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site It has pretty much everything for job hunters..

Hope it helps..

Cheers and my best..
AShan


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Some more sites*



aziz.shan said:


> Hi Sameer..
> 
> The best site to go and search for jobs in Oz is SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site It has pretty much everything for job hunters..
> 
> ...


You have some more sites.. 

Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au
Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board

Cheers,
AShan


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> You have some more sites..
> 
> Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer
> Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au
> ...


Great links 
Thanks!


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Signature issue*



voddy said:


> Great links
> Thanks!


Hey Voddy,

I'm not able to show up my signature here, in the posts. How do I make that moron come over here.. lol  It's simply not coming here.. :confused2:

Any heads up??

Cheers and my best:ranger::ranger:lane:lane:
AShan..


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

aziz.shan said:


> Hey Voddy,
> 
> I'm not able to show up my signature here, in the posts. How do I make that moron come over here.. lol  It's simply not coming here.. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Ohh.. it has come.. great.. let me try uploading profile pic..


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

aziz.shan said:


> Ohh.. it has come.. great.. let me try uploading profile pic..


Profile pic isn't really coming here.. (


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

aziz.shan said:


> Profile pic isn't really coming here.. (


the pic doesn't come here..but you can see it in the profile. I really don't know how to enable it here..may be a moderator will guide you.

cheers!!!


----------



## raw007 (Aug 5, 2011)

Please suggest any forum of telecom engineers specially for NSW


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

raw007 said:


> Please suggest any forum of telecom engineers specially for NSW


Not that I know of any.. but if you didn't have any luck searching this forum or googling, i suggest you come up with your own thread..

cheers!


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

just check out the following thread by mr.India

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-sydney-rental-help-needed-2.html#post626075

I'd call inspiring..

good luck everyone!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

We moved to sydney in August 2011 and now we are almost settled in new place, new house with new job. Complete story is available here :Moved to Sydney

So, everyone who is planning to move, this is the right time to move, plenty of opportunities are available. 

Good Luck
Cheers


----------



## coolnixy (Aug 16, 2012)

*Why no progress on this thread on IT folks*

Hello All,

First of all I would like to says thanks to this forum and all the active members who take time and share some really important information which is otherwise difficult to find. This is all firs hand information. I am really very thankful to this forum. Using this forum only I was able to do all the process of my PR to Australia all alone. 

I and my wife got a PR - 175 category. My wife is a C# dotNet developer with 7+ years of experience and I am a Sr. Software test engineer. Since this thread was on IT folks on Sydney, I thought of having some latest information, but sad to see that this particular thread dried last year!

Can some senior member who is in IT can shed some light as to how is the job market out there currently. Reading on this forum that July is the financial year beginning in Australia, we thought of moving to Australia at this time.

I am planning to start a new thread (I am not sure if a new member have the privilege to start a new thread) that discuss the current IT job market in Australia particularly in Sydney and Melbourne.

Hoping to get some first hand information responses from folks.

Love this forum
Nixy


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi folks,
I am a SAP Basis admin with 5 yrs sold experience in an international IT services company and currently dealing with the paperwork of my application. I will probably get sponsorship from Sydney. I have also SAP Netweaver Technology Associate with MSSQLDB and Oracle DBA certifications.

What is the current SAP market especially for SAP Basis guys in Sydney?


----------

